# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Artículo sobre embalses en ABC

## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo a todos.
En el ABC de ésta mañana, aparece un artículo sobre los embalses y lo que cubrieron sus aguas.


http://www.abc.es/20120823/sociedad/...208222016.html

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jlois

Debemos aprovechar esta sequía para documentar todo aquello que quedó bajo los pantanos. Es otra manera de visionarios. Gracias Antonio por estar pendiente de todo un poco.

----------


## Madrugaor

Lo bueno del bajo nivel de los embalses para los aficionados a la pesca es aprenderse de memoria y fotografiar la orografía subacuática. También nos muestran tesoros arquitectónicas de obra civil o religiosa olvidados y, que tras aparecer envueltos en sudarios de barro y polvo, nos evocan un tiempo fatalmente sepultado, y ya no quedan ni siquiera los ecos de tantas vidas que fueron en esos pueblos y aldeas. Hay bibliografía dedicada a éste tema. Camino de Sirga, dedicado a Mequinenza antes de la inundación definitiva, es uno.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso es ir con ventaja frente al pez.
Con lo inteligentes que se supone que somos ¿de verdad crees que es tan necesario saber cómo está el fondo?
Y no me gusta pescar.

----------


## Madrugaor

La superficie del agua que oculta lo que hay debajo, es para el pescador como la vestimenta de una señora de esplendida anatomia. Hay que esperar la temporada estival para cerciorarse de intuidas formas y relieves. 
No hay como volver a un pantano sabiendo su orografia subacuática, Se adivinan las posturas de las diversas especies segun la hora del dia y hasta donde se encuentran los peces gordos. El común de  los pescadores no usamos embarcación con fueras de borda, ni tampoco sondas que te enseñan los fondos y los pescados que circulan bajo la embarcación.

----------


## perdiguera

Es que a mí no me gusta pescar. Pero sí las anatomías sugerentes.

----------

